# just to ensure he's a greshakei



## padlock 08 (Jul 31, 2008)

well here's the pic, i'm pretty sure he IS a real albino greshakei but as i'm going to distribute his fry i'm chacking


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

yup


----------



## padlock 08 (Jul 31, 2008)

delighted now, here's the female:










I'll be very surprised if she isn't, the LFS she came from is very decent and well run

EDIT: you can't see it but she's holding


----------



## cheaton420 (Oct 24, 2009)

Looks like it!


----------



## padlock 08 (Jul 31, 2008)

cheaton420 said:


> Looks like it!


like what? is she pure??


----------



## Jsuing86 (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah, I think you have two... now go pick up 3 more females


----------



## padlock 08 (Jul 31, 2008)

already have four more   but they all the same and she the holding one, if she's pure the rest are too, thanks so much everyone

-Paul


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

The female is not albino. Wonder how the fry might turn out.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

It depends on the type of albanism, but likely they will have normal colouration unless some of the females are carrying the albino gene.


----------



## padlock 08 (Jul 31, 2008)

that female must be half bred, cos anyway, i got 8 albino's and 11 "normals" from her brood, i like both strains

-Paul


----------



## Dykemyster (Jul 30, 2003)

Congrats!


----------

